# New spathe: c.beckettii?



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi: I got this plant as C. Beckettii from AQmagic some time ago, and now it's flowered. Comparing the spathe with the ones in Jan's page, it doesn't seem to be a beckettii, is more similar to a wendtii or some kind of wendtii/beckettii hybrid. What do you think?
Here's the spathe:









the plant









the leaves, front and underside









Regards


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like C. wendtii


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I like that. Its cool.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree, looks very much like Wendtii.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

whatever it is congrats!! looks really nice


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Uhmmm, maybe, but it's slightly different copared to my wendtiis, I suppose it could be a wendtii/beckettii hybrid. I'll try to get a different (a real one) beckettii to compare with.

Thanks everybody!


----------

